

The Global Debt Bomb - cwan
http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2010/0208/debt-recession-worldwide-finances-global-debt-bomb.html

======
proemeth
Nice strategy but exposed to forex risk. Some got burned when the JPY rose by
30% compared to USD and so did their USD-denominated-equivalent debt.

